# Who is the best tortoise breeder to buy from?



## Cathy L (Jun 22, 2011)

I noticed someone posted this question under the reviews section but it didn't get a response. I had the same question. The reviews seem mixed for each breeder/supplier. If a particular breeder has an advertisement on this forum does that mean they have been approved in any way?


----------



## Kristina (Jun 22, 2011)

No, it does not. It simply means that they have paid for advertising space.

Really, that is an impossible question to answer. For one, the best breeder of what kind of tortoise? What kind of service do you expect? Do you want someone who ships or do you want local pickup? There are just way too many factors to say who is the "best."

As far as mixed reviews, look at it this way. Say you have a favorite store. You go in there weekly, and you are always pleased with the service. One day as you are standing in line to check out, there is a customer in the next line over that is speaking to a manager and is clearly unhappy. You don't really understand why, because you have never had a problem there. If you were to post an online review, it would be good. The other person would probably not post a good review. Everyone is different and has different expectations.


----------



## October (Jun 22, 2011)

Alot of the more experienced members on here breed torts of one kind or many. 

Do a little sleuthing, see who you agree with the most (as everyone has different options and experience with torts) and go from there. Stalking the forum is a great way to see the dedication and caring that go into breeding torts. That's something you may not have a chance to see when shopping around elsewhere. 

And, also, there are some amazing breeders that do not participate here. If you see a specific name or website mentioned, check it out!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2011)

Just a bit more of an explanation about the review section. The program is set up to send all posts in the reviews section to the moderator section and they have to be approved by Josh. This ensures that bad-mouthing doesn't occur. It would be very easy to harm a good business's reputation by one disgruntled customer if we allowed the reviews without a bit of investigation and moderation. By the same token, if the review is a bad one, and is proved with emails, pm's or receipts, it will be approved and allowed to post.


----------



## Cathy L (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks! I guess there are a lot of variables. I was asking about those who ship tortoises rather than local breeders. I actually have a wonderful local breeder here but am on a waiting list with him for a Russian hatchling and was wondering where I should go if he doesn't have a good hatch (or if I get too impatient to wait). 
And Yvonne, thanks for the info about the review section.


----------



## Laura (Jun 22, 2011)

if you are doing shipping, be sure to deal with a known breeder, Ask for others opinions and even if they are known.. lots of scams out there.. :-( better to be safe..


----------



## dmmj (Jun 23, 2011)

Most breeders and sellers develop a good or bad reputation eventually based on their care and handling of the animals.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 23, 2011)

This is my personal opinion and as such, take it with a grain of salt.

If I were to buy a Russian hatchling, I would buy from Shelly Jones in Lincoln, NE. She has beautiful tortoises, very well kept, clean housing, and she is very very knowledgeable. She also is very patient and helpful. She does ship. May pay more, but hers are worth it.

Now I have to admit the very best service I have ever gotten is with our own member who breeds Cherryheads...Allegra. She has the most stunning animals to choose from right at the start. Very healthy animals, too. Her prices are wonderful. Personal experience: Allegra has been over and way way beyond being nice when working with me. When for instance she knows I want an animal, but do not have the money at the time. she will wait for me to scrap up the money. She has often given up an animal she had planned to hold back for herself, to make sure I am 200% satisfied and happy with my tortoise picks. If she doesn't have what I am looking for, she will direct me to somebody who does. She is friendly, helpful and fast to reply. Did I mention her knowledge level? I just have never saw somebody who goes so far out of her way and is so generous to a customer.

I will say after dealing with several members in here and with a wide variety of species, that you can and will find just about any animal you want from one of them and be over the top happy with it.


----------

